# أهمية أزالة مركبات الكبريت من النفط الخام عند تصفيته



## أبو حازم العاني (12 مارس 2008)

المركبات الكبريتية موجودة في النفط الخام وبكثرة لذا يجب أزالتها عند تصفية وتقطير النفط الخام في مصافي تكرير النفط أرجو من المهندسين العاملين في مجال تكرير النفط الخام شرح مفصل لنتائج بقاء هذه المركبات وما تؤديه من مشاكل عند عدم معالجتها .مع شرح مبسط لعمليات وحدات الميروكس التي تقوم بأزالة هذه المركبتانات.مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير .:1:


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (12 مارس 2008)

وحدات الميروكس كتعريف مبسط هي عمليه تحويل المركبات الكاربونيه من احاديه الى ثنائيه بواسطه الكوستك صودا بتراكيز مختلفه

_الوحده عن ازاله المركبات الكبريتيه من الزيوت الخفيفه وليس من النفط الخام والمقصود بالزيوت الخفيفه هو البنزين وزيت الغاز والكيروسين _

1.يكو ن الغسل بواسطه vezealعمودي مع الكوستك صودا بنسبه 3%
2.يخرج منه محمل بالكاربيد الى مفاعل يحوي الفحم والماء وتكون درجه الحراره قريبه ال50c 
3.يعامل مع الكوستك صودا بنسبه 10% 
4.يغسل بالماء ويرشح بواسطه الرمل 
5.يفحص الدرجه القاعديه اذاوجدت مواد قاعديه يعاد الغسل بالماء والترشيح بالرمل فقط


----------



## اسعد ميسان (17 مارس 2008)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء ..........ارجو مساعدتي

الموضوع هو عندي بحث بخصوص نصب محطة تحلية لتقليل الكبريت القادم مع النفط الخام وارجو ان يكون التصميم مبسط .وبيان مكان نصبها...........مع الشكر الجزيل لكم اخواني الاعزاء .........اسعد ميسان


ارجو مساعدتي في بحث حول تصميم محطة لتقليل الكبريت ومركباتة القادمة مع النفط الخام .اثناء الانتاج من الابار وحتى الدخول الى الخزانات

التصميم يكون مبسط ومفهوم واكون شاكرا للكل الاخوان


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 مارس 2008)

الاخ ابو حازم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الكبريت هو من اكبر عقبات تلوث البترول ولذلك فعملية ازالته مكلفة رغم انه يسترد بعض التكلفة عند استخلاصة من البترول الخام . اما اهمية التخلص منه فتكمن في ان االمنتجات النفطية تستخدم في الغالب في مجالات الاحتراق وعند احتراق الكبريت ينتج حامض الكبريتيك وهذا من المواد الآكلة للمعادن وكذلك يتكون بعض الترسبات الصلبة المحتوية على الكبريت وخاصة في المراجل البخارية . فجودة الوقود تعتمد على قلة محتواه من الكبريت .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## أبو حازم العاني (17 مارس 2008)

*الأخوة المهندسين جزيل الشكر لكم والتقدير*

أشكركم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على ردكم المباشر على الموضوع ألا أنني أود معرفة طرق تحلية وتنقية النفط الخام من المركبتانات (تقنيات وحدات الميروكس) علما أن الكبريت ومركباته دائما تكون قلقة وتميل لتكوين حامض الكبريتيك الذي يؤدي الى مشاكل التآكل وتلوث البيئة.
لذا أود من حضراتكم شرح مفصل لكافة الطرق الحديثة المستعملة حاليا لأزالة المركبتانات مع العوامل المساعدة أن وجدت 
وبارك الله فيكم 
وأعتذر عن تأخري في الرد أخي نور لوجود مشاكل في الأنترنت عندي
وشكرا
:77:


----------



## farouq dabag (8 ديسمبر 2015)

اخي ممكن تعرف vezeal المقصود tower ?​


----------



## farouq dabag (8 ديسمبر 2015)

هل ممكن استعمال هذه الطريقة لتخلص من الكبريت في كازاويل المازوت ام لا؟


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 فبراير 2017)

يمكن بكل تاكيد


----------

